# Ultrasound image - thought I'd share



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a present from my endo in the mail yesterday: images from my ultrasound! I brought them to work today so I could look at them, so I thought I'd share with you all.

This is HAL, my 3cm nodule. It's not a view of HAL at it's largest point, but this one was the most impressive. Sorry, I didn't save any images of the 7mm nodule. It isn't nearly as cool-looking as this one!

*Sigh*...19 more days and HAL and I part ways...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that you are kicking Hal to the curb. Wait...no, I'm not...good riddance to him!!! You've put up with his antics long enough, and I think deep down, you know you two are not good for each other.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hal's a brute, good riddance!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, it's a difficult breakup, but I know it's best for both of us...well...it's best for me, at least! We've been together for so long, so I'm sure there will be some scars that go along with this. At least I get half!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> I got a present from my endo in the mail yesterday: images from my ultrasound! I brought them to work today so I could look at them, so I thought I'd share with you all.
> 
> This is HAL, my 3cm nodule. It's not a view of HAL at it's largest point, but this one was the most impressive. Sorry, I didn't save any images of the 7mm nodule. It isn't nearly as cool-looking as this one!
> 
> *Sigh*...19 more days and HAL and I part ways...


Wow!!! HAL looks like a very very "bad boy!" You will be so glad to get this over with!!!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

"Over with" - that's exactly what I'm looking forward to! You couldn't have said it any better!

It's still 17 days away, and I wish it would hurry up. Of course, I've got this cold that just won't let go, so I have to get over that first. Maybe it's a good thing it's 17 days away. It gives me time to recover and be über-healthy! The cold has until Thursday to be gone. If not, things will get ugly around here...

Pre-op blood work and physical is done...dentist tomorrow...just made the first pre-payment on the surgery...dang it, this is really happening, isn't it? Are we there yet?


----------

